# configuring hotmail in Outlook 2007



## bjc (Nov 28, 2007)

I had to reformat my hard drive and installed Office 2007. But i have not been able to configure my paid hotmail account in Outlook. Every time i try to do it i get this message: 

"reported error (0x800CCC32) : 'Access to the account was denied. Verify that your username and password are correct. The server responded 'Invalid login.'. "

All my other accounts are working fine!

What should I do?

Thanks,
bjc


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/287424


----------

